# Objects Hanging From The Rear-View Mirror: A Distraction?



## MJS (Aug 11, 2010)

> What might seem like harmless tchotchkes to motorists  graduation tassels hanging from rearview mirrors, stuffed animals under rear windows and bobblehead dolls on the dashboard  could actually be reasons for police to pull someone over.
> 
> But a 4-3 state Supreme Court decision Monday says police better be clear about how the trinkets are distracting or obstructive to the driver. Police need more than the hypothetical possibility that a driver would be distracted or could not see because of the item dangling from the mirror.
> 
> Monday's divided decision upheld a lower court ruling dismissing the charges against Gregory Cyrus, who was charged by state police in March 2006 with drunken driving, driving without a license, and operating a vehicle with an obstructed view. At the time of the stop, the ruling says, "a small wood-like cross attached to a beaded chain" was hanging from Cyrus' rear-view mirror. The ruling said the chain was 8 to 10 inches long, and the cross 1 inch wide by 13/4 inches long.


 
Link


This is something that was being debated here in CT.  Just curious to hear from other LEOs and what they think and what the rules are for your depts.  Also, do people think this is something that is worthy of a car stop?


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 11, 2010)

The Code of Virginia prohibits anything dangling from the rear view mirror or otherwise obstructing the view of the driver.  What constitutes and obstruction is a judgement call.  Smallish hang tags for apartment complexes and the like?  If I stop you for that -- I'm fishing.  Smallish means not much larger than the mirror.  GPS unit in a position that blocks your view?  Yep.  CD?  Sure.  The guy I stopped once with what amounted to a family photo album -- all 3x5 prints, a couple framed?  Hell yeah.

It is a safety issue; it's amazing how easy it is for you to miss a bicycle, motorcycle or pedestrian... or semi behind something like that.


----------



## elder999 (Aug 11, 2010)

Illegal in New York for more than 30 years now..


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 11, 2010)

Generating PC for a stop is not difficult.  Lane-weaving is sufficient, and it requires no documentation other than to swear you saw it happen.  Just sayin'.


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 11, 2010)

What bothers me is when people dangle old CDs from their rear view mirror.  Those things catch the light and actually hurt if you catch a glimpse at the wrong moment.  Distracting and dangerous.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 11, 2010)

CoryKS said:


> What bothers me is when people dangle old CDs from their rear view mirror.  Those things catch the light and actually hurt if you catch a glimpse at the wrong moment.  Distracting and dangerous.



I have a word for them.  Targets.

I do not have anything hanging from my mirror, and when I open my car door, the dome light does not come on.  I know where everything is, nobody else needs to know.  Too many years trying to avoid being on the skyline have taught me that darkness is my friend.  Don't be afraid of the dark, be afraid of what hunts in the dark.  That would be me.


----------



## Senjojutsu (Aug 11, 2010)

elder999 said:


> Illegal in New York for more than 30 years now..


What?! The "Empire State" whose politicians are most known for favoring low tax rates and defending individual liberties - say it ain't so!


It's an old parody but:
"You can take my fuzzy dice away when you can pry my cold dead fingers off..."

Besides in a groundbreaking empirical study done back in 1980 by one Professor McPartland - it was determined that the only known distracting object (for other male drivers on the road) hanging from a rear-view mirror was a garter belt. 

But only in "Certified Chickmobile" vehicles with bumper stickers reading:

"*Good Girls Go To Heaven, Bad Girls Go Everywhere Else*"
:angel: :xtrmshock
Hmmnnn, maybe it was more the bumper sticker...


----------



## Flea (Aug 22, 2010)

What about air fresheners?  I've driven and ridden distracted in vehicles that _didn't_ have them.  :fart:


----------



## Big Don (Aug 22, 2010)

Nothing hangs from the mirror in a vehicle I am driving, not because of the law, but, because I can't stand it.


----------



## Haakon (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't know if it constitutes PC in Washington, but stuff hanging from the rear view mirror is a great way to tell who is going to be a dumbass behind the wheel. You can always count on drivers with stuff hanging there to not pay attention to the road, wander in their lane, try to merge on the hwy at 30mph, sit at empty intersections without moving like they're lost....and any other dumb thing drivers can do.


----------



## Drac (Aug 22, 2010)

Those objects cant be anymore distracting than texting while driving.


----------



## Haakon (Aug 22, 2010)

Drac said:


> Those objects cant be anymore distracting than texting while driving.



Probably not, but texting while driving is illegal in most states. Hopefully it will soon be illegal to drive with pets in the drivers laps too.


----------



## Drac (Aug 22, 2010)

*OFF TOPIC :*One of the curses of law enforcment is seeing some folks that deserve a ticket when you are off duty and not in your jurisdiction. Passed a lady on the freeway the other day, she had a large burger in her left hand and was steering with her ring and pinkie finger and was texting with her right..


----------



## Drac (Aug 22, 2010)

Haakon said:


> Probably not, but texting while driving is illegal in most states. Hopefully it will soon be illegal to drive with pets in the drivers laps too.


 
Its illegal here to in some cities..Pets in the lap a problem there??


----------



## Haakon (Aug 22, 2010)

Drac said:


> Its illegal here to in some cities..Pets in the lap a problem there??



Not as big a problem as people texting or talking on cell phones, but it's not uncommon to see people with some little dog on their lap while driving. Cat owners don't seem to do that, or maybe the cats just don't put up with it...


----------



## Drac (Aug 22, 2010)

Haakon said:


> Cat owners don't seem to do that, or maybe the cats just don't put up with it...


 
Our cats wouldnt put up with it..


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 22, 2010)

We see pets in the laps...  I don't know that anyone has documented how many are causing crashes.  We get all sorts of mindboggling stuff during rush hour.  Reports have included people eating cereal -- with milk, from a bowl, changing clothes, playing musical instruments, reading, working on laptops...  All sorts of stuff.  I once yelled at a woman flossing her teeth when I couldn't stop her...


----------

